# New Garmin Edge 530 vs Old Edge 1000



## atifdarr (9 Sep 2019)

Which would you buy? 
I bought the New 530, but now I am thinking I should sell it for the bigger screen of the edge 1000?
I think a used Edge 1000 can be picked up for approx the same price as a new 530?

So does the older 1000 offer much more than the newer 530 other than the larger screen? 
Basically with £200 would you opt for old or new and why?

Thanks


----------



## Nebulous (10 Sep 2019)

It depends what you want to do with it. I'm on my second edge 1000, got a refurbished one as a warranty replacement and basically they are rubbish. The battery falls well short of what is promised, the navigation is erratic and the real deal breaker is that they leak if you use them in prolonged rain. If you do very long rides in dodgy weather I'd say you are better with the 530.


----------



## derrick (10 Sep 2019)

Nebulous said:


> It depends what you want to do with it. I'm on my second edge 1000, got a refurbished one as a warranty replacement and basically they are rubbish. The battery falls well short of what is promised, the navigation is erratic and the real deal breaker is that they leak if you use them in prolonged rain. If you do very long rides in dodgy weather I'd say you are better with a* Wahoo*..



I sorted that for you.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Sep 2019)

I am not sure why you would even consider a 1000 over a 530. The 530 is so incredibly capable and will be supported for a lot longer.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2019)

705 all the way


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> 705 all the way


Mine got stolen (flat brake in) though the muppets didn't realise it was useless as it needed a new rubber over one of the buttons, and for some reason it stopped recording properly, as in it wouldn't finish the file off at the end of a ride, I could with a bit of messing with the tcx file get the data in a format I could use though, in the end it was just easier to get an 800 off ebay for £120 in April 2017 almost new and with a full kit as new.


----------



## Vertego (28 Sep 2019)

My 1000 is clearly on it's way out but still works - just.

Power button is split and may let water in (I haven't tried it out recently in torrential rain) and the screen is just a little difficult to read. Unsure what next - 1030, or possibly one of the Stages units. Mapping/routes is as important as statistic.


----------



## Joffey (28 Sep 2019)

The 530 will work for longer - newer chip etc. If you want 'proper' navigation get an 830, if you are happy with the navigation on the 530 (as I am, it's great) then stay put.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Sep 2019)

love my 800 still trying to find a trusted seller to get a new battery for it as i used it for a 100 miler for navigation and it was flat after 80 .
Got a new battery off fleabay that was on 25 % after 4 hours 
The edge 520 plus i have is nice but i prefer the 800 overall.


----------

